

TrackDuck – A Tiny Web Site Build Tracking Startup - tohash
http://techcrunch.com/2014/02/17/trackduck-a-tiny-web-site-build-tracking-startup-appears-to-be-on-a-roll/

======
rjf90
This title is link bait.

